
The Android Who Cried Wolf - alexandros
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/best-android-phone/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
dannyr
Sometimes I think MG Seigler is inventing things just to write an article.

So Android has a problem because it is innovating faster than the competition?
Android is doomed because there are too many good phones?

The HTC Desire is not better than Nexus One. Sure the hardware specs are
almost the same but Desire has the Sense UI. This means that it may have
Android 2.1 right now but it will not have the latest and greatest version of
Android right away.

All the latest updates on Android reaches Nexus One first. That is the big
advantage. If you have a Nexus One right now, you should not be disappointed.

